#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 畢業旅行(高雄、澎湖本島、吉貝)

## 狩者

高雄
大船來來去去
是歸鄉，是出航
卻依舊等待不到，你的歸來
連綿不斷的愛河訴說對你的思念
吾最終化作燈塔，瞭望旗津
離愁的高雄港阿

高雄愛河

在燈塔瞭望旗津

高雄港

海洋與住家併齊
/
澎湖吉貝
十年修得同船渡，百年修得共枕眠
我願意用一生一世的時間
來與你同在這樣的小島
瞭望與天空相接的藍

快艇的水波，如魚的尾巴

與天空相接的藍
/
澎湖本島
大船駛進馬公港
愛在此停泊漫延
二崁褒歌歌唱我們的生活瑣事
天人菊搗成了傳香
愛戀瀰漫在空氣
如跨海大橋般橫跨的幾個世紀的熱戀
在彩虹橋上映照水面

馬公港

大船停泊

澎湖的縣花，天人菊

二崁傳香，由天人菊、艾草、芙蓉製成

傳聞可以驅蚊、驅鬼、辟邪

二崁褒歌，將日常生活紀錄寫為歌謠

澎湖跨海大橋

彩虹橋夜景
/

歸鄉。

----------


## 呀杰

喔喔喔…拍攝角度有進步喔=)

下次試試留意平線…就會好更多…

想不到高雄真的有這麼多地方可以拍照…  :Shocked: 

找次真的要來看一下…=)

----------


## 狩者

TO呀杰
其實很有幾張都是從車上拍的
捕捉即將一閃即逝的景色
像是第一張的愛河
所以旁邊的房子才有點變形XD
地平線的地方，下次我會稍作注意的

高雄有一個高點
可以同時看到旗津和高雄港
澎湖也很多很棒的美景呢
是一個充滿人情味及海上風光的小島

----------


## 星空小克

> 想不到高雄真的有這麼多地方可以拍照…


每個地方都有很多地點可以拍照

只是看你願不願意拍

----------


## 呀杰

WOW…實在太讚了啦…

我來台灣3年…也沒有去到什麼地方…之後一定要多去別的地方才行XD…!!

----------


## 尊o葆葆

哇~~我的家阿~~(只高雄)
照片裡面的地方我都有去過呢
超級好玩~
高雄港有一家餐廳叫做巴沙諾瓦
那家餐廳超棒的
有一次去戶外教學有去過
那裡東西多
可以看風景,地點在漁人碼頭
高雄的新崛江和夢時代也可以逛逛
東西多也可以逛購物也不錯0W0

----------


## ebixview

這是遊記吧？呵呵雖然很普通，但還是喜歡

----------

